# McDonald's Filet O Fish



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Discuss


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Alaska pollack. At least its not basa.


----------



## vokey design (Oct 24, 2006)

It was my favorite thing from McDonald’s as a kid.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Probably tastes like every other thing they selL..

Kind of like Subway. Doesn’t matter what you get, it taste like Subway


----------



## Bubb (Jan 16, 2008)

Never had one.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Scotty said:


> Probably tastes like every other thing they selL..
> 
> Kind of like Subway. Doesn’t matter what you get, it taste like Subway


Its like Marshal McLuhan when he made his famous quote "The medium is the message." Only today its "the restaurant is the taste." And I agree, each food seller has his own taste impregnated into the menu. and it makes life boring. I almost feel like saying "give me whatever is the fastest."


----------



## LanceT (Mar 7, 2014)

All filet and no fish.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Filet of mystery fish.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Fucking gross


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2018)

Sponge fish soaking up the overworked deep fryer grease.


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

Old people and Asians.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2018)




----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Highly underrated. The Filet o Fish is the tastiest thing on the menu. I wish they’d make a double fillet Big Mac style.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Lord-Humongous said:


> Highly underrated. The Filet o Fish is the tastiest thing on the menu. I wish they’d make a double fillet Big Mac style.



They did for a while. I love that sandwich (not that I eat there very often), and when it came out one of my best friends (a former roommate who could never figure out why I liked the Filet) emailed me the info on it. I never did buy one, but they did exist not too long ago.


----------



## SaucyJack (Mar 8, 2017)

A McEnema...


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

And I thought that @butterknucket was finally starting to run out of ideas for new threads. 

Someone I knew a couple of decades ago spoke freely (and a little too often) of his addiction to McDonalds' Filet-o-Fish sandwich. 

He was a very fit guy, riding his bike every day effortlessly around the hills of Seattle, and often went to McDonalds during / after his ride. He would have 4-10 per week of the things and sometimes it seemed as if when he wasn't eating one he was talking about them.

He died of cancer at 39 years of age.

Is there a relationship? You be the judge.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Player99 said:


> Sponge fish soaking up the overworked deep fryer grease.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

boyscout said:


> He died of cancer at 39 years of age.
> 
> Is there a relationship? You be the judge.


Never ride a bicycle? (...in Seattle?)


----------



## GuitarT (Nov 23, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> Discuss


...ting.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

greco said:


> Never ride a bicycle? (...in Seattle?)


 Or until lazy boy makes a seat for one?


----------



## jb welder (Sep 14, 2010)

BSTheTech said:


> Filet of mystery fish.


My one rule about fish, it has to have a name other than 'fish'. If it doesn't, it's probably pollock, or worse. Seems even 'crab cakes' are often pollock.


----------



## Guest (Nov 24, 2018)

jb welder said:


> My one rule about fish, it has to have a name other than 'fish'. If it doesn't, it's probably pollock, or worse. Seems even 'crab cakes' are often pollock.


What's wrong with Polish fish?


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Well, it's not exactly a shore lunch of fresh caught trout, perch, or walleye on home made bread with baked potatoes cooked over an open fire, is it.

Really and truly, I was born in the wrong century.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

SaucyJack said:


> A McEnema...



No, that is a Big Mac.


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

On the rare occasion I end up at a McDonald's other than breakfast time......Filet-O-Fish is one of my favorite things on the menu. I admit to eating them, and liking them.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Lincoln said:


> On the rare occasion I end up at a McDonald's other than breakfast time......Filet-O-Fish is one of my favorite things on the menu. I admit to eating them, and liking them.


I'm not opposed to getting a hamburger and a coffee from McDonald's now and then. It's a cheap lunch when traveling.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

The coating/breading could use a rethink. Maybe they could introduce tempura coating as a "limited time offering"? In other words, just liven it up a bit. I like A&W burgers for their use of sauteed onions, which is semi-unique in fast-food. Maybe McDonald's could find something to perk up the fishburger like that. Say, finely shredded jicama or some sort of inexpensive easy-to-prepare/maintain slaw of some sort; a contrasting texture.

Me, I still miss McDonald's pizza. It probably wasn't a money-maker for them, but it was actually decent. Not gourmet, to be sure, and never to be confused with anything you've seen come out of a wood-fired oven, but never disappointing


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

mhammer said:


> The coating/breading could use a rethink. Maybe they could introduce tempura coating as a "limited time offering"? In other words, just liven it up a bit. I like A&W burgers for their use of sauteed onions, which is semi-unique in fast-food. Maybe McDonald's could find something to perk up the fishburger like that. Say, finely shredded jicama or some sort of inexpensive easy-to-prepare/maintain slaw of some sort; a contrasting texture.
> 
> Me, I still miss McDonald's pizza. It probably wasn't a money-maker for them, but it was actually decent. Not gourmet, to be sure, and never to be confused with anything you've seen come out of a wood-fired oven, but never disappointing


I remember liking McDonald's pizza, but I don't know what I'd think of it now.


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Mooh said:


> Well, it's not exactly a shore lunch of fresh caught trout, perch, or walleye on home made bread with baked potatoes cooked over an open fire, is it.
> 
> Really and truly, I was born in the wrong century.


The one where you'd most likely be a peasant just hoping half of your kids survive to help till the fields? I doubt it!

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

butterknucket said:


> I remember liking McDonald's pizza, but I don't know what I'd think of it now.


I suspect you'd have the same opinion of now that you and I both did, which is that it is nothing _special_, but doesn't elicit any of the regret that I'm sure we've both faced ordering some things in fancier eateries. Personally, I think the "secret" was in the pans they used, that have perforations to allow the crust to breath, so it doesn't get soggy on the bottom. One can buy those types of pans in many places these days. Maybe improvements in oven technology over the last 15 years, and boredom with wraps, will nudge them to bring it back one day.


----------



## leftysg (Mar 29, 2008)

Didn't Burger King call their's "The Wailer"?
I'm not sure how I'd fare at a Mickey D's. After having avoided it for about a dozen years, my visiting son ordered for us from his phone app. He found one of the items wasn't available when he arrived at the franchise and proceeded to tell me of ordering and making corrections off touch screens in the restaurant. While making payment, the order was relayed to the prep staff for your pick up. 
All that technology in a fast food place seems enough to give me an ulcer or at least ruin my appetite. Hmmm, on second thought, maybe this response belongs in the golden agers thread.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

I saw they now have the Double Filet O Fish. 

Two fish paddies!


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

butterknucket said:


>


Awkward turtle at 0:56 seconds...


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Do you play guitar Butterknucket ?


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Distortion said:


> Do you play guitar Butterknucket ?


about as much as boyscout and colchair do. at this point its obvious Steadly has these guys beat


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Distortion said:


> Do you play guitar Butterknucket ?


I do!

I even play gigs!


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

now I'm hungry for a McFish. B#(*


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Distortion said:


> Do you play guitar Butterknucket ?


Do you play guitar?


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

TheYanChamp said:


> The one where you'd most likely be a peasant just hoping half of your kids survive to help till the fields? I doubt it!
> 
> Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


[Just for that you don't get to ride in my time machine.]

No, the bloodline in the century that proved it was good enough to make it this far, especially the hunting and fishing one with which I seem to have the greatest affinity.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

butterknucket said:


> I saw they now have the Double Filet O Fish.
> 
> Two fish paddies!


Mmmm a double dose of food poisoning.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)




----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Don't eat fish so have never had one.


----------



## BSTheTech (Sep 30, 2015)

Guncho said:


> Don't eat fish so have never had one.


You’re probably safe.


----------



## Xelebes (Mar 9, 2015)

When I used to work at McDonald's, we'd make this very rarely.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Some threads need to be revisited. This is one of them.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

No it's not.


----------



## 12 stringer (Jan 5, 2019)

Whatever it is, keep buying it. I have shares in McD.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I don’t mind a Filet O Fish once in a while.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> I don’t mind a Filet O Fish once in a while.


I haven't had one in decades, but I have no problem with getting a hamburger and coffee from McDonald's.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't eat seafood, and _I don't eat these either _
(It's a matter of preference, taste, etc.)


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I love fish, and most shellfish.

Think I’ll have a nice big salmon fillet tonight.

Squeeze half a lemon over it, some fresh ground pepper, broil for twenty minutes.......mmmmmm


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Milkman said:


> I love fish, and most shellfish.
> 
> Think I’ll have a nice big salmon fillet tonight.
> 
> Squeeze half a lemon over it, some fresh ground pepper, broil for twenty minutes.......mmmmmm


If I was anywhere near it I would have trouble breathing & feel sick.

But hey--if you like it & I'm nowhere around--go for it!


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I love fish, and most shellfish.
> 
> Think I’ll have a nice big salmon fillet tonight.
> 
> Squeeze half a lemon over it, some fresh ground pepper, broil for twenty minutes.......mmmmmm


20 minutes? On broil?


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

vadsy said:


> 20 minutes? On broil?


Yes, that’s right.

I like about 400 grams.

20 minutes does it nicely and it isn’t dried out or overcooked.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Milkman said:


> Yes, that’s right.
> 
> I like about 400 grams.
> 
> 20 minutes does it nicely and it isn’t dried out or overcooked.


I find 22 minutes on 450 does nicely.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I find 22 minutes on 450 does nicely.


Try 25 on 500


----------



## Electraglide (Jan 24, 2010)

butterknucket said:


> I find 22 minutes on 450 does nicely.


Wrapped in ocean soaked ferns and done over an open fire until the cook says it's done is the best. One of the nice things about being on the West Coast is the fresh seafood.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I had a nice salmon dinner last night.

There was a period about ten years ago when I was eating salmon three or four times a week.

It helped me lose a bunch of weight,

20 minutes on broil works perfectly for a 400 gram filet.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

We eat salmon at least once a week, usually baked in the oven. I like my fish overcooked by most people's tastes, maybe because I grew up eating fresh caught fish sometimes cooked on an open fire, still my favourite method of preparing it. 

Dreaming of a shore lunch of crayfish tails, perch, wild apples, baked over an open wind-fallen cedar and birch fire...


----------

